# Anyone up for a Phoenix GTG?



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been like forever since there was any organized GTG around here. We should start planning on something say early October, when the weather is back to tolerable. Open to all ideas on date & location. Anyone up for this?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bump for a really good idea.
Note-the owner of this forum (Ant) puts on a show every so often at his DIYMA.com warehouse so look for that coming up soon.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, no takers? 

Sad to think at one time Az was the home of all the major players in car audio, now we can't even get enough interest for a small get together...


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bump for a really good idea.
> Note-the owner of this forum (Ant) puts on a show every so often at his DIYMA.com warehouse so look for that coming up soon.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Huh? I've never see or heard mention of this anywhere


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Huh? I've never see or heard mention of this anywhere


Sorry, was not at Ant's warehouse....but it was still in Scottsdale, AZ.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...353-phoenix-area-get2gether-march-2012-a.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/126186-magic-bus-review-ant.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, that was 6 months ago and I was there. Ant showed up and gave out some goodies but that one was fully organized by Buzzman. Give credit where it's due.

Granted, no one wants to GTG in the summer here, but there is pretty piss poor local interest even in the nicer months. The frequency of SoCal meets make me envious.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Yup, that was 6 months ago and I was there. Ant showed up and gave out some goodies but that one was fully organized by Buzzman. Give credit where it's due.
> 
> Granted, no one wants to GTG in the summer here, but there is pretty piss poor local interest even in the nicer months. The frequency of SoCal meets make me envious.


NorCal as well.
Went to a great one yesterday and there's two more within the next month with the possibility of a third.

The good thing about Phoenix (lived there for 34 years) is that you have from October through April to have many.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

ISTundra said:


> Huh? I've never see or heard mention of this anywhere


Yeah, isn't his warehouse down south, *past* Tucson?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Yeah, isn't his warehouse down south, *past* Tucson?


Secondskin is but he sold that business off years ago.
His DIYMA warehouse is in Scottsdale.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Secondskin is but he sold that business off years ago.
> His DIYMA warehouse is in Scottsdale.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No it's not lol...it's in the old SS location in Phoenix  Ant lives in Scottsdale, and I'm in Gilbert.

EDIT: I'm sitting in it right now lol.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MasterMod said:


> No it's not lol...it's in the old SS location in Phoenix  Ant lives in Scottsdale, and I'm in Gilbert.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sitting in it right now lol.


Ok....DIYMA warehouse is not in Scottsdale but in Phoenix.
My mistake. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

38th and Thomas?


----------



## thx138 (Aug 21, 2008)

ISTundra said:


> It's been like forever since there was any organized GTG around here. We should start planning on something say early October, when the weather is back to tolerable. Open to all ideas on date & location. Anyone up for this?


I am in. Just let me know where and when.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

MasterMod said:


> No it's not lol...it's in the old SS location in Phoenix  Ant lives in Scottsdale, and I'm in Gilbert.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sitting in it right now lol.


Well, fine, whatever... 

Where can I check out some MLV in person?


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> 38th and Thomas?


Close...36th and Thomas



HondAudio said:


> Well, fine, whatever...
> 
> Where can I check out some MLV in person?


Rabadi I believe has the full SS line in stock.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I just cleaned them out on LLP ....lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

About two weeks ago I told ISTundra that I wanted to plan a GTG for October, but hadn't gotten around to posting something here as yet. I'm glad to see there is some interest, so let's make this happen. I have already gotten the green light from the Mrs. to do it at our house, so that's an option. Another option I am working on is at a new shop in Scottsdale (near Frank Lloyd Wright and Greenway/Hayden) called Epic Audio, which is inside a large warehouse space owned by a classic car restoration company. The cool thing about this option is that some of the cars can be inside, and we would have some really cool rides to check out. I am open to other location ideas, and will throw out October 13 and 20 as possible dates. My goal is to make this a once a month thing till the hot weather rolls back in.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe I'll plan my work trip to LA around an October meet, could be fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

We can do it at my shop in Peoria if need be. Westgate Collision Center - Peoria, AZ | Phoenix Auto Body Repair


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I can take a day off this time so I can enjoy the full GTG. And I could use some ears to help me see where I should go next in my system build.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll be there with some goodies (provided I am in town)

ANT


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm in to attend I think!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> I'll be there with some goodies (provided I am in town) ANT


You WILL be in town!  



mattyjman said:


> I'm in to attend I think!


You “think?” Matt, you know these GTG’s aren’t the same without you, so you gotta be there. Question is whether you have completed your rework of the BMW yet, or whether you are working on a whole new project.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

The one in March was great to get to know everyone. There were great goodies available to, and this time I should really buy some raffle tickets (if this is something planned again). I'll plan on making it.

Totally off subject, but since there alot of locals checking in here...

Anyone know where I can go listen to some Hertz components? I REALLY need to get my front doors done.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Offroader5 said:


> The one in March was great to get to know everyone. There were great goodies available to, and this time I should really buy some raffle tickets (if this is something planned again). I'll plan on making it.
> 
> Totally off subject, but since there alot of locals checking in here...
> 
> Anyone know where I can go listen to some Hertz components? I REALLY need to get my front doors done.


I know Jon at Handcrafted has some Hertz comps on his demo board. Other than that I don't ever go to shops any more so no clue where they might be found.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> . . . Anyone know where I can go listen to some Hertz components? I REALLY need to get my front doors done.


Contact Jon Kowanetz @ Handcrafted Car Audio in Mesa. Last time I was there he had some on his soundboard. I think Signature Audio in Scottsdale might have some on display, so you might want to check there too.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

If you find someplace please let me know.... This town just isn't what it used to be..lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> If you find someplace please let me know.... This town just isn't what it used to be..lol


Over 5 million people in the greater Phoenix area and there's no decent shops anymore?
Looks like I left at the right time. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

No, most of the good shopd are gone, Brent opened a bike shop in Ca. Soundwerks is still around, but not interested in anything complicated. Sad sad sad.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> No, most of the good shopd are gone, Brent opened a bike shop in Ca. Soundwerks is still around, but not interested in anything complicated. Sad sad sad.


Brent who?
Garragus?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Brent who?
> Garragus?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes Sir


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Yes Sir


OMG!
I've known Brent since he was 16-17 years old when he joined Mini-Concepts driving a white Mazda mini-truck sometime around 91-92.
I was there when he first started getting interested in car audio.

How do you know him?
Do you know if he is still married to Andra and if they had any kids?
I know he had one with a girl name Jill but that was 20 years ago.
He had one hell of a shop on Scottsdale RD catering to all the high end customers.
Glad to see it's still in business today.
I always thought that he would get back into it later in life since he was so good at it.
Where is he in Cali?

I'll see if I can find some pics of him back in the early car audio days. 

Thanks for the trip back through memory lane.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

If I'm in town I'm down!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

How about setting a date? October 13? October 20? Please indicate your preference.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

My vote would be for the 13th.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Another vote for the 13th.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm also down for the 13th. Now we need to determine a location.

Just throwing out some ideas...
I suggest we limit the time to ~4 hrs. An all day event just thins the crowd in my opinion.

Would anyone be interested in a free CD of great audition music at the GTG? That way everyone can hear the same music on different systems and get a better feel for what they may like in one install vs another. I can burn the CD's.

I have an RTA if anyone would like to get some quick plots of what's going on with the FR in their system.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

That sound like a hell of a plan!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd think about coming out. Haven't been to Arizona since I went to Rockford Fosgate in the late 80's. hahahahaha

Might drag a couple other So.Cal guys as well.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'd think about coming out. Haven't been to Arizona since I went to Rockford Fosgate in the late 80's. hahahahaha
> 
> Might drag a couple other So.Cal guys as well.


Nice!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'd think about coming out. Haven't been to Arizona since I went to Rockford Fosgate in the late 80's. hahahahaha
> 
> Might drag a couple other So.Cal guys as well.


So we can have a mini-reunion too.  Love it! I hope you can make it John.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I'm also down for the 13th. Now we need to determine a location.


I already suggested my house (lots of street parking), and I am waiting to find out if Epic Audio in Scottsdale (new shop) will work. So, those are options for everyone to weigh in on.



ISTundra said:


> Just throwing out some ideas...
> I suggest we limit the time to ~4 hrs. An all day event just thins the crowd in my opinion.


It's kind of hard to limit the time. If people want to hang out, they will. JT hasn't left a So. Cal. GTG earlier than 9 pm from what I have heard. And if people travel a long distance, they will likely want to spend more than 4 hours. I think it will wind down when the last warrior throws in the towel.



ISTundra said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free CD of great audition music at the GTG? That way everyone can hear the same music on different systems and get a better feel for what they may like in one install vs another. I can burn the CD's.


Great idea. If you need some tunes, you know how deep my library is.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd be interested in that. Even though I have a ways to go on my install, it would be good to hear quality tracks with the components I have now in relation to others installs. Right now the best I can muster is FLAC's converted to M4A files.



ISTundra said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free CD of great audition music at the GTG? That way everyone can hear the same music on different systems and get a better feel for what they may like in one install vs another. I can burn the CD's.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> I'd be interested in that. Even though I have a ways to go on my install, it would be good to hear quality tracks with the components I have now in relation to others installs. Right now the best I can muster is FLAC's converted to M4A files.


What are you building?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free CD of great audition music at the GTG? That way everyone can hear the same music on different systems and get a better feel for what they may like in one install vs another. I can burn the CD's.
> 
> I have an RTA if anyone would like to get some quick plots of what's going on with the FR in their system.


 
I would be very interested in both offers Todd. Like I mentioned earlier I could use some fresh ears and an RTA plot seems like it would fit right in with that.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing close to great right now...and will not really be in the realm of superb when it's finally back together  As it sits, I have a PPI Phantom 1000.1 running an Alpine Type R 8" vented, a pair of Peerless SLS in the rear door (not playing at the moment), and an old Lanzar 4 channel with only it's 2 front channels powering the OEM 6x9 & tweeter in the front doors. More or less...a complete waste of space as far as components and enclosure are concerned.

I am great at doing research on subjects and not diving in without info...but bad at actually doing it or not taking forever to do so 

My plan is for an MS8, and I may even pick up MSA1004 & MSA5001 amps just to keep everything matching. I have yet to finalize my choice for the front doors. Thinking of Hertz as a high end and possibly JBL as the lower end.

Seems like my mind changes when I see some other shiny thing that catches my attention. :laugh: I haven't had front door panels for at least 6 months with the thought that as soon as I put them back on...I'll purchase my front stage and have to take them right back off.....



Mindcrime said:


> What are you building?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> Nothing close to great right now...and will not really be in the realm of superb when it's finally back together  As it sits, I have a PPI Phantom 1000.1 running an Alpine Type R 8" vented, a pair of Peerless SLS in the rear door (not playing at the moment), and an old Lanzar 4 channel with only it's 2 front channels powering the OEM 6x9 & tweeter in the front doors. More or less...a complete waste of space as far as components and enclosure are concerned.
> 
> I am great at doing research on subjects and not diving in without info...but bad at actually doing it or not taking forever to do so
> 
> ...


How do you like the Phamtom? I have heard some good things about them. I am doing some sound deadening and wiring this weekend, oh joy! Its sooooo much fun whe its 109 outside! Lol


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

07azhhr said:


> I would be very interested in both offers Todd. Like I mentioned earlier I could use some fresh ears and an RTA plot seems like it would fit right in with that.


We're local to each other, no need to wait for a GTG. Let me know if you want to get together some weekend and do some tuning. I also have an O-scope if you need your gains set.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

The Phantom is great. I have the sub wired for 2 ohm, this is a bit much for the sub in the size enclosure it's in, but as long as I know where to stop on the "bass knob" and the top end of the volume on the HU...it's fine. The enclosure is a bit large for that sub to shine with that much power...but it still sounds incredible.

I'd like to commission Handcrafted Audio in Mesa to build me a fiberglass enclosure that will use the OEM sub location in the rear quarter...but they want ALOT of coin. Not to mention..I would upgrade to a 10" Hertz sub if I did that, which adds total cost to that enclosure build. I've never done fiberglass...but at the price these shops charge for custom work...it may be worth a first try. Not that they were more outlandish than anyone else, just that the amount of hours involved in the task...the cost adds up. Not to mention, if I do it myself, I'd be more inclined to build the enclosure to fit the sub I have and not splurge on a replacement. 

I understand the deadening thing. I did probably 75-80 sq.ft. in mine along with padding, polyfill stuffing, and silicone. I did mine in the winter though. Not my first Arizona summer 



Mindcrime said:


> How do you like the Phamtom? I have heard some good things about them. I am doing some sound deadening and wiring this weekend, oh joy! Its sooooo much fun whe its 109 outside! Lol


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> I have an RTA if anyone would like to get some quick plots of what's going on with the FR in their system.


I'd love to see what my audigy mic + laptop soundcard does vs a legit rta...would tell me whether or not it's worth the investment to jump up to a behringer + mobilepre or not at this time.



Buzzman said:


> I already suggested my house (lots of street parking), and I am waiting to find out if Epic Audio in Scottsdale (new shop) will work. So, those are options for everyone to weigh in on.
> 
> It's kind of hard to limit the time. If people want to hang out, they will. JT hasn't left a So. Cal. GTG earlier than 9 pm from what I have heard. And if people travel a long distance, they will likely want to spend more than 4 hours. I think it will wind down when the last warrior throws in the towel.
> 
> Great idea. If you need some tunes, you know how deep my library is.


I say this time we plan the gtg later in the day, instead of an actual all-day one. Like say 4/5pm on? Make it officially 4/5-8/9pm and leave it open after that? That way people can still show up within a 4 hour timeframe and see everything without missing people, and then whoever stays after that it's whatever.


Oh, and I vote for the 13th too.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

MasterMod said:


> . . . I say this time we plan the gtg later in the day, instead of an actual all-day one. Like say 4/5pm on? Make it officially 4/5-8/9pm and leave it open after that? That way people can still show up within a 4 hour timeframe and see everything without missing people, and then whoever stays after that it's whatever.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I vote for the 13th too.


Well, the last GTG wasn't promoted as an all day thing. It's just that these things have a way of not ending early. :laugh: I wouldn't recommend starting it at 4 or 5 because most people will have families they want to have dinner with, etc., so that start time will be an issue. I suggest we start officially at Noon and people will stay as long as they want or are comfortable, or as long as our host will put up with us.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Well, the last GTG wasn't promoted as an all day thing. It's just that these things have a way of not ending early. :laugh: I wouldn't recommend starting it at 4 or 5 because most people will have families they want to have dinner with, etc., so that start time will be an issue. I suggest we start officially at Noon and people will stay as long as they want or are comfortable, or as long as our host will put up with us.


People have families  crazy, lol.

I'm down for whatever...wherever it is, it'd nice to be indoors...a huge shop would be nice like I thing was mentioned.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> We're local to each other, no need to wait for a GTG. Let me know if you want to get together some weekend and do some tuning. I also have an O-scope if you need your gains set.


Todd that sounds cool. But I have to warn that I do not have a normal Mon-Fri works schedule so I have limited normal people weekend time. 

As for my system, currently I do not have any processing so I have to use my gains to level match. Since I am using my factory HU and a simple LOC I believe that I do not have enough input voltage to get my amp to reach full output for my subs so my front channels are matched to my maxed out rear channels. It would be nice to use the o-scope to make sure that I am not getting into clipping but just not hearing it. Mainly I would like to see the RTA plot to see how my new tweets and midranges in my pillars are doing as well as seeing where I could use eq'ing. This would also give me something to compare to my future upgrades. I bought a laptop but still need to get a mic setup. I could use some suggestions for what mic and what else is needed for it.





Offroader5 said:


> The Phantom is great. I have the sub wired for 2 ohm, this is a bit much for the sub in the size enclosure it's in, but as long as I know where to stop on the "bass knob" and the top end of the volume on the HU...it's fine. The enclosure is a bit large for that sub to shine with that much power...but it still sounds incredible.
> 
> I'd like to commission Handcrafted Audio in Mesa to build me a fiberglass enclosure that will use the OEM sub location in the rear quarter...but they want ALOT of coin. Not to mention..I would upgrade to a 10" Hertz sub if I did that, which adds total cost to that enclosure build. I've never done fiberglass...but at the price these shops charge for custom work...it may be worth a first try. Not that they were more outlandish than anyone else, just that the amount of hours involved in the task...the cost adds up. Not to mention, if I do it myself, I'd be more inclined to build the enclosure to fit the sub I have and not splurge on a replacement.
> 
> I understand the deadening thing. I did probably 75-80 sq.ft. in mine along with padding, polyfill stuffing, and silicone. I did mine in the winter though. Not my first Arizona summer


 
John, if this is for the Explorer you can easily build that box. 5 of the sides would be wood still for that spot on the right. From there a speaker ring and then the fun begins. You built that current box so you are handy enough to do this fiberglass box for that type R. You could even add an flush mount amp rack setup underneath the sub that butts up to the floor.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I should have my doors and a-pillars done by the time this rolls around too...probably won't be covered yet, but they'll at least be in haha.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I may actually have a plan by then.. lol spent all weekend sound deadening, and wiring... I went a little over the top on the wiring..lol


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm down.Preferably a Saturday as Sunday's is football and I hate driving 3 hrs back when I have to work at 5 am the next day.


J


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Godsmack said:


> I'm down.Preferably a Saturday as Sunday's is football and I hate driving 3 hrs back when I have to work at 5 am the next day.
> 
> 
> J


October 13, the unanimously preferred date so far, is a Saturday, so it's all good.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

4Runner ...but same concept. Are you thinking more of an enclosure that sits behind and on top of the rear wheel well? Actually what I want to do is sink/build it into the rear quarter so I can use the dead space inside to the outer skin...so the only real flat spot would be the front except where the ring for the sub would be.

I still have the OEM plastic enclosure that fit in that space and thought I could use it at least as a mold for the rear half of the new one. I was even thinking of seeing how much volume I could actually get out of it and try to run a pair of the 8" Type-R's in one enclosure. Should be doable with those subs needing very little space.

Once I get my storage/cargo drawer system built in the back I will mount any processors and amps in front of it in the small wedge created between the rear seat and the front of the cargo drawer. I had even thought of putting the subs there too. I need to get the drawer system built first I suppose and then see what I have to work with.



07azhhr said:


> John, if this is for the Explorer you can easily build that box. 5 of the sides would be wood still for that spot on the right. From there a speaker ring and then the fun begins. You built that current box so you are handy enough to do this fiberglass box for that type R. You could even add an flush mount amp rack setup underneath the sub that butts up to the floor.


Wait.....there were FRONT speakers in your car? :laugh:



MasterMod said:


> I should have my doors and a-pillars done by the time this rolls around too...probably won't be covered yet, but they'll at least be in haha.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I ran 12g pairs to all my locations. What a pain in the ass on these 4Runner front doors. I had to get three pairs to fit through the OEM routing on the fronts since I was planning on running 3-way at one point. 



Mindcrime said:


> I may actually have a plan by then.. lol spent all weekend sound deadening, and wiring... I went a little over the top on the wiring..lol


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sure my system won't even be near complete, but I will be there for sure. You guys can check out my build log under "07 Colorado SQ Build" its the early stages, but its coming along  see you in Oct.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Offroader5 said:


> 4Runner ...but same concept. Are you thinking more of an enclosure that sits behind and on top of the rear wheel well? Actually what I want to do is sink/build it into the rear quarter so I can use the dead space inside to the outer skin...so the only real flat spot would be the front except where the ring for the sub would be.
> 
> I still have the OEM plastic enclosure that fit in that space and thought I could use it at least as a mold for the rear half of the new one. I was even thinking of seeing how much volume I could actually get out of it and try to run a pair of the 8" Type-R's in one enclosure. Should be doable with those subs needing very little space.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah 4-runner like in your sig lol. I don't know why I though exploder but I did strongly enough to ignore your sig lol. Using the factory as a mold would be better then freeglassing it like I did for mine. 



As for Larry's car I just remember watching the truck lid trying to open via the bass .


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Offroader5 said:


> Wait.....there were FRONT speakers in your car? :laugh:


Believe it or not, yes lol 

Now there's new high efficiency tweets, and a pair of higher-efficiency mids in each door. Working on the bondo for the tweets in the a-pillars tonight actually, then starting the glassing on the doors.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Possible - some from SoCal may make it to this Event.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> Possible - some from SoCal may make it to this Event.


That would be awesome Mark! I hope that happens. Jon Whitledge is likely coming as well with the Magic Bus.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow...twice? That's sweet.



Buzzman said:


> That would be awesome Mark! I hope that happens. Jon Whitledge is likely coming as well with the Magic Bus.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I should be able to make it this time too.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im in. Keep me posted. I can gather my teammates and some guys from the MECA and IASCA scene.

so where and when. I can invite a **** load of people..... 

somebody hit me up when this is 100% finalized.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Goindef154 said:


> If I'm in town I'm down!


hey homie. hope to see you there...

ALSO.... incase you havent heard... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...arizona-meca-state-finals-september-30th.html

ALSO.... incase you havent heard... 

10/13/12 IdBL and Bass Boxing


plus

"consistency contest"

consistency RULES


CUSTOM CAR

CONCEPTS 2450 e. bELL rD.


PHOENIX, AZ
602-404-

5529 Registration starts at Noon

Contest begins at 
2:00 pm

Good chance that the Arena Bowl Winning arizona rattlers will be there to sign autographs, display their new trophy and their cheerleaders will be there to strut their stuff too.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK everyone, I have confirmed that our hosts for the get together will be Rich Agins of Epic Audio Solutions, and JSC Motorcars. * Epic Audio Solutions is a new shop located on the premises of JSC Motorcars, 7863 E Mcclain Drive #3: Scottsdale, AZ 85260. * Next, we will work on arrangements for some good grub.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Good work Buzzman, I was starting to worry that we weren't going to have a host for this.

I need to start working on compiling the demo CD. Any special requests from anyone?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Good work Buzzman, I was starting to worry that we weren't going to have a host for this.
> 
> I need to start working on compiling the demo CD. Any special requests from anyone?


Albert Morris's "Feelings".

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

nils lofgren


And Gmaps link for the site : clickity click here


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

to my diyma friends in phoenix,

i'm pleased to confirm that i will be bringing the Magic Bus to join all of you for what will surely be another truly extraordinary event! i look forward to seeing old friends and making new friends. and i look forward to seeing the progress all of you have made on your own cars. i had a GREAT time at the last show!

in the meantime, i thought you might like to know that my website has been entirely rebuilt from scratch. it's taken me over three months and hundreds of hours of work to compile the information contained in my all-new website. now, my build log is entirely complete, from start to finish, documented with almost 800 photos. there, you'll find pictures detailing the fabrication of my acoustical treatments, including the Helmholtz absorbers and BAD ("binary amplitude diffusor") panels. in addition, you'll find a summary of my acoustical measurements. all of my 17 magazine articles are available for download (as a polymer scientist i'm particularly proud of part 5). there are video testimonials by ANT, Earl Zausmer, and Dan Brooks, all of whom enthusiastically describe the Magic Bus (not to mention the written testimonials by Robert Harley, and other great home audio professionals). additionally, there are a multitude of links to other websites of potential interest, and videos of incredibly famous and talented musicians playing live instruments through the Magic Bus' audio system. there are pre- and post-show reports for CES, Newport, and more. finally, there are hi-res images of all the autographs adorning the walls and subwoofer. 

my website is still in its "beta release". i'm pleased with the enormous content and its easy navigability. many will be pleased to know that it was also designed to work well with mobile devices. please remember, my goal for this website was to create an informative, no frills, easy-to-use, functional experience. 

i invite you to visit the ALL NEW www.whitledgedesigns.com

i hope to see all of you soon 

warmest regards,
jon


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Guys, we need to get an idea of how many people are coming so we can make appropriate arrangements for food and beverages, so please post whether you will be attending on October 13. Thanks!!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be there with my wife


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

+1...I'll be there

BTW...have we nailed down a rough time?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i'm in for the 13th... what time?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the RSVPs guys. Let's plan on a Noon start, ending @ 5"officially." As is always the case, some of us will be there earlier and later than that. Please contact others you know and ask them to RSVP so we get a good handle on things. Thanks!!


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Put me down for "in". ;D

What time(s) were decided?

edit: never mind... the times are posted above


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Got the night before off so I will be there.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

BUZZMAN, would you please put me down for 10 attending. I have a few SQ masters and novice joining me.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> BUZZMAN, would you please put me down for 10 attending. I have a few SQ masters and novice joining me.


Awesome! Thanks for the support and looking forward to seeing you and your crew.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

still hoping to make it, but it will be one of those last day decisions.


----------



## FairLacyZ (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll come!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> still hoping to make it, but it will be one of those last day decisions.


JT, we hope you can make it. It would be great to see you.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK guys, *Buzznbeez Good Food Truck* will be providing lunch during the event. They offer a diverse menu featuring Cajun, Southern and Caribbean inspired offerings, and are rated as one of the top food trucks in the area. Should be some good eating, so come hungry and bring cash. 

Here is their menu so you can start salivating:

Fish and Chips (Catfish)
Catfish Po' Boy
Jamaican Jerk Chicken Bowl 
Indian Coconut Curry Chicken Bowl 
2 piece Southern Fried Chicken & 1 side
Buzznbeez Sampler (Choice 1 meat and 2 sides)
Southern Platter (Choice 2 meats, hotlink and 2 sides): 
Hotlink and Fries
2 Barbecue Chicken Sliders
Catfish Slider with Tartar or Cole Slaw

Kids Meal (Hot Dog, Chips and Capri Sun)

*Sides A-La-Carte *
Mixed Greens 
Yams
Fries 
Cole Slaw
7 Cheese Macaroni and Cheese

*Dessert*
Red Velvet Cupcake
Sweet Potato Gooey Cake

*Drinks*
Soda
BottledWater 
BottledJuice/Tea


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Going to post a proposed tracklist for the demo CD tonight. It's not too late to get your recommendations in.

Also, I have this dual 10" 1.25 cu. ft sub box I'm not using, the boss wants it out of the garage. It's free to anyone attending the GTG. I'd prefer to see it go to a forum member rather than some random joe, so PM me here if you want it.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome!! Sounds like some good food.



Buzzman said:


> OK guys, *Buzznbeez Good Food Truck* will be providing lunch during the event. They offer a diverse menu featuring Cajun, Southern and Caribbean inspired offerings, and are rated as one of the top food trucks in the area. Should be some good eating, so come hungry and bring cash.
> 
> Here is their menu so you can start salivating:
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> OK guys, *Buzznbeez Good Food Truck* will be providing lunch during the event. They offer a diverse menu featuring Cajun, Southern and Caribbean inspired offerings, and are rated as one of the top food trucks in the area. Should be some good eating, so come hungry and bring cash.
> 
> Here is their menu so you can start salivating:
> 
> ...


MMMMMMM!

Arizona catfish! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## anejo99 (May 30, 2006)

I'm in, plus 1 maybe.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Should make it a swap meet as well.... I know I have some stuff begging for a new home, but I am too lazy to post it in the classified section...lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Mindcrime said:


> Should make it a swap meet as well.... I know I have some stuff begging for a new home, but I am too lazy to post it in the classified section...lol


Whatever adds to the excitement. ANT is bringing a bunch of stuff for raffles, etc.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> Should make it a swap meet as well.... I know I have some stuff begging for a new home, but I am too lazy to post it in the classified section...lol


Put it on here what you got. I know I have a 1 yard length of some med grey 2 way stretch vinal that I won't be using. I was planning on bringing it with me incase anyone like it's color for their use. 

FREE


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright, tentative tracklist for the CD. Some of these are suggestions, some I selected. I tried to select a little variety from my collection, but also mostly pick music people are familiar with. It's not too late to make substitutions!

Rush - YYZ
King's Singers - The Boxer
Alice in Chains - No Excuses (unplugged)
Donny Hathaway - I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know
Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold (live)
Thom Rotella - Friends (electric bass solo)
Nils Lofgren - Keith Don't Go (live)
Dave Matthews - Funny The Way It Is (live)
Heart - Love Alive
Bob Marley - Is This Love
The Neville Brothers - Fire On The Bayou
Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like A Man (live)
Getz /Gilberto - The Girl From Ipanema
Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come
Rage Against The Machine - Darkness
Blood, Sweat, and Tears - Spinning Wheel
Eric Clapton - Layla (unplugged)
E. Power Biggs - Little Fugue in G Minor
Yoyo Ma - Bach Cello Suite No. 1
Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Alright, tentative tracklist for the CD. Some of these are suggestions, some I selected. I tried to select a little variety from my collection, but also mostly pick music people are familiar with. It's not too late to make substitutions!
> 
> Rush - YYZ
> King's Singers - The Boxer
> ...


Pink Floyd, Dark side of the Moon
Alice In Chains - Rooster - Unplugged album.
The Cranberries - Promises 
Micheal Jackson - Thriller
Opeth - Windowpane 
Tool - Lateralus 
?????


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

ISTundra said:


> Alright, tentative tracklist for the CD. Some of these are suggestions, some I selected. I tried to select a little variety from my collection, but also mostly pick music people are familiar with. It's not too late to make substitutions!
> 
> Rush - YYZ
> King's Singers - The Boxer
> ...


Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (Great lower register vocals)


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

The real Subzero said:


> Pink Floyd, Dark side of the Moon
> Alice In Chains - Rooster - Unplugged album.
> The Cranberries - Promises
> Micheal Jackson - Thriller
> ...


I had some of these artists on my initial list, but some were eliminated due to length or other requests. Also trying to get some variety (thus the acapella, pipe organ, cello, etc.)

Proposal:
Michael Jackson - I can sub in Thriller, but how about Billie Jean?
Tool - how about Schism, Lateralus is too long
Alice in chains - I can swap No Excuses for Rooster


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (Great lower register vocals)


Silent Lucidity - I have the DCC Empire CD inbound, which has the best mastering, but it may not make in time to be included. I have other releases, including a live release that sounds decent except it's marred by singalong crowd noise.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I need to get my hands on a DCC copy myself


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I had some of these artists on my initial list, but some were eliminated due to length or other requests. Also trying to get some variety (thus the acapella, pipe organ, cello, etc.)
> 
> Proposal:
> Michael Jackson - I can sub in Thriller, but how about Billie Jean?
> ...


Todd, I defintely recommend Billie Jean over Thriller. The other two above, your choice. I also fully understand the need to use shorter tracks in order to provide a greater music selection. However, I have some suggestions so that you can offer a broader frequency range spectrum and some tracks that will really test the fidelity of the systems on which they are played. These tracks are of average length:

1. I love the Kings Singers track "The Boxer" and if possible suggest you add or substitute something from the Fairfield Four so you get a broader frequency spectrum covered by male voices - e.g., "Swing Low, Sweet Chariot" from *Standing in the Safety Zone* or "John The Revelator" from *"Live From Mountain Stage"*. 

2. You should add a recording with acoustic bass that goes deep into the lower frequencies: e.g., something from 

a. L'Orchestre de Contrebasses such as "Palmas" or "E.L.M." from *Les Cargos* or "Ano Hini Kaerritai" from *Musiques de l'Hommes* and/or 

b. Ray Brown, such as "Who Cares," "Lullaby of Birdland" or "Centerpiece" from *SuperBass Live From Scullers*

3. You should add a recording with percussion and horns as the focus, such as "Tipitna" or "Sidewinder" from A la Carte Brass & Percussion's *"Boogeyin'! Swamprock, Salsa & 'Trane*.

I have all of the above CDs and can get them to you if you want to rip them.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> Todd, I defintely recommend Billie Jean over Thriller. The other two above, your choice. I also fully understand the need to use shorter tracks in order to provide a greater music selection. However, I have some suggestions so that you can offer a broader frequency range spectrum and some tracks that will really test the fidelity of the systems on which they are played. These tracks are of average length:
> 
> 1. I love the Kings Singers track "The Boxer" and if possible suggest you add or substitute something from the Fairfield Four so you get a broader frequency spectrum covered by male voices - e.g., "Swing Low, Sweet Chariot" from *Standing in the Safety Zone* or "John The Revelator" from *"Live From Mountain Stage"*.
> 
> ...


Buzzman, would definitely need to borrow those CD's from you. I have a few of the Live from Mountain Stage CD's and one of Ray Brown, but not sure if I have the tracks you suggested.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Buzzman, would definitely need to borrow those CD's from you. I have a few of the Live from Mountain Stage CD's and one of Ray Brown, but not sure if I have the tracks you suggested.


No problem, email or PM me with your availability and I will put them in your hands.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Are the CD's going to be CD-R's or DVD's? What file type will they be?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

CD-R, not everyone can play DVD. Burning wavs to audio CD, no MP3's, so we're limited to 80 minutes per CD


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Since this has come up, what's the concensus on which file type sounds best?

I have gigs & gigs of FLAC files converted into mpeg4 (m4a) files since my HU won't read FLAC. I do have several files that are wav, but I'm unsure which is actually the better option. My converter does have the option for wav. Should I be converting the FLAC to wav instead? The wav option at 48k sample is about twice the file size as the 48k m4a file.

Are you converting to 96k or 48k sample?



ISTundra said:


> CD-R, not everyone can play DVD. Burning wavs to audio CD, no MP3's, so we're limited to 80 minutes per CD


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Wav vs other lossless/lossy formats has been beaten to death on here, so I'm not going to re-ignite anything in this thread. I choose wavs because that's how my entire collection is ripped, but flac should be lossless equivalent and maybe even M4a's as well.

Some of the files I've listed are sourced from 96/24 HDtracks, but as audio CD only supports 44khz, those will be downsampled when burned. Others were sourced from MFSL, DCC, or AF CD recordings but again they're all 44khz in the end.

Not everyone's HU can read flac, M4a, DVD, etc, so that's why I settled on an audio CD.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't even have a cd player lol...then again I also don't have an sq build


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Track list now looks like this, still time to tweak the lineup

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
Rush - YYZ
King's Singers - The Boxer
Alice in Chains - Rooster
Donny Hathaway - I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know
Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold (live)
Nils Lofgren - Keith Don't Go (live)
Tool - Schism
Bob Marley - Is This Love
Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like A Man (live)
Getz /Gilberto - The Girl From Ipanema
Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come
Neville Brothers - Fire On The Bayou
E. Power Biggs - Little Fugue in G Minor
Yoyo Ma - Bach Cello Suite No. 1
Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (live)
Ray Brown - Centerpiece (live)


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> I had some of these artists on my initial list, but some were eliminated due to length or other requests. Also trying to get some variety (thus the acapella, pipe organ, cello, etc.)
> 
> Proposal:
> Michael Jackson - I can sub in Thriller, but how about Billie Jean?
> ...


proposal accepted. haha.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Offroader5 said:


> Since this has come up, what's the concensus on which file type sounds best?
> 
> I have gigs & gigs of FLAC files converted into mpeg4 (m4a) files since my HU won't read FLAC. I do have several files that are wav, but I'm unsure which is actually the better option. My converter does have the option for wav. Should I be converting the FLAC to wav instead? The wav option at 48k sample is about twice the file size as the 48k m4a file.
> 
> Are you converting to 96k or 48k sample?


The quality questions is why the first CD to go into my new HU was a store bought CD.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Chances are if you were using a CD, it would skip anyway. 



MasterMod said:


> I don't even have a cd player lol...then again I also don't have an sq build


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Offroader5 said:


> Chances are if you were using a CD, it would skip anyway.


Anyone else think this cd discussion should be taken to another thread?
If someone wants to start one, I can move the cd discussion to it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not a CD discussion...merely a jab at him since his car vibrates so much from the subs.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Anyone else think this cd discussion should be taken to another thread?
> If someone wants to start one, I can move the cd discussion to it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Offroader5 said:


> Not a CD discussion...merely a jab at him since his car vibrates so much from the subs.


Eh, it happens lol  I get free back massages whenever I want!



Really looking forward to the listening to Keith Don't Go in some of these cars...I fell in love with this song forever ago and just rediscovered it again about 2 months ago lol.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

MasterMod said:


> Really looking forward to the listening to Keith Don't Go in some of these cars...I fell in love with this song forever ago and just rediscovered it again about 2 months ago lol.


Finally picked up the Nils Lofgren CD myself about 6 mos ago, the entire album is a pretty good listen actually. I saw a used copy at Zia Records by ASU recently for $6.99. Well worth it -if you value having a CD over free downloads (I do).

Hoping for a good turnout on Saturday, Looks like the weather is going to be pretty nice, low 80's.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> Finally picked up the Nils Lofgren CD myself about 6 mos ago, the entire album is a pretty good listen actually. I saw a used copy at Zia Records by ASU recently for $6.99. Well worth it -if you value having a CD over free downloads (I do).
> 
> Hoping for a good turnout on Saturday, Looks like the weather is going to be pretty nice, low 80's.


Since I haven't heard but a couple of these songs I have been downloading some of them so I can hear them in my car before I try to listen to them in others. You guys have me curious about this Keith one. I guess this will be one I will have to sample for the next few days lol.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I still have the IASCA setup/test CD from ~1996. I could try to make copies or upload it somewhere if I can figure out how.

Does anybody bringing some MLV scraps I can examine?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright new CD update, had to make some substitutions for new requests and a few songs I just don't have good recordings of. Apologies if your request was dropped, can't fit everything into 80 minutes.


Here's the latest tracklist:

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
Rush - YYZ
King's Singers - The Boxer
Alice in Chains - Rooster (unplugged)
Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold (live)
Nils Lofgren - Keith Don't Go (live)
Tool - Schism
Bob Marley - Is This Love
Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like A Man (live)
Getz /Gilberto - The Girl From Ipanema
Frank Sinatra - The Best Is Yet To Come
E. Power Biggs - Little Fugue in G Minor
Yoyo Ma - Bach Cello Suite No. 1
Ray Brown - Centerpiece (live)
The Who - Eminence Front
Rebecca Pidgeon - Auld Lange Syne
Thom Rotella - Friends (electric bass solo)
Steely Dan - Godwhacker

I am burning CD's on Thursday evening so one last call for revisions.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

to all my friends in the phoenix area,

the magic bus is detailed, packed, and ready for the road trip. i'm really looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones. 

i'll be bringing several of my hi-res (172 kHz / 24-bit) recordings, which includes pink floyd (wish you were here), keb mo (keb mo), steely dan (gaucho), rush (moving pictures), and dead can dance (into the labyrinth).

for those who wish to hear "keith don't go", please consider listening to my bus - it renders this song extraordinarily well - ANT really liked it. 

i'll also be bringing some chairs (compliments of dynaudio) and a 13' x 13' pop-up tent for shade for anyone who'd like to use it. 

in the meantime, please check out my ALL-NEW website. it's chock full of build pics, measurements, articles, links, musician's autographs, and much more. 

safe travels to all,
jon whitledge
www.whitledgedesigns.com


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Jon, I actually picked some of these songs just for the opportunity to listen to them in the magic bus. I also tried to select recordings from good sources or masterings... some are from HDTracks 96/24, MFSL, DCC, Telarc, Chesky, etc. Can you play hi-res recordings in the magic bus, or are all downsampled to a 44/16 CD format (like these)?


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

i can play hi-res files as long as they are burned to a dvd-audio disc in LPCM (*.AIFF format) at up to 192-24. my gilbert castellanos recording is 192-24. it sounds LIVE!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

booked a room. I'll be there!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Alright new CD update, had to make some substitutions for new requests and a few songs I just don't have good recordings of. Apologies if your request was dropped, can't fit everything into 80 minutes.
> 
> Here's the latest tracklist:
> 
> ...


Todd, excellent selections. These tracks will reveal much about the systems on which the CD is played. Great work and thanks.



jon w. said:


> to all my friends in the phoenix area,
> 
> the magic bus is detailed, packed, and ready for the road trip. i'm really looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones.
> 
> ...


Jon, many thanks again for making this trip and for bringing all the “extras.” Drive safely and I will look forward to seeing you Friday evening.



jtaudioacc said:


> booked a room. I'll be there!


Awesome!! So glad you are making the trip John. Drive safely.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a map of the location for the Get Together to make it easy to find:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=7863...3,+Scottsdale,+Arizona+85260&t=m&z=15&iwloc=A

Also, the facility will be open so if you want to take a break from listening to sound systems and check out some really cool classic American cars, you will be able to do so.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

hey jt! glad you are coming! it's a really cool hang. 

any of the other socal laddies going to phoenix, too?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jon w. said:


> hey jt! glad you are coming! it's a really cool hang.
> 
> any of the other socal laddies going to phoenix, too?


I don't think so. most used up their extra days/vacation/wife excuses with 2 west coast competitions, redding and slo last weekend.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I don't think so. most used up their extra days/vacation/wife excuses with 2 west coast competitions, redding and slo last weekend.


When I last heard from him Mark Melheim (xxx_busa) was planning to make the trip. So, unless something has changed, you might have a caravan buddy.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Is anyone interested in buying a pair of Soundstream Exact 12s? Or a Soundstream 5K mono block? I can bring to the meet.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I have some stuff as well, I have PPI art series A600 and A200 white, real nice shape, and I may part with my black A100 and A200, I know I also have a1 black and 1 white PAR225, along with some newer Soundstream amps. I will try to make a complete list later this evening or tomorrow...


----------



## BlackCSVT (May 3, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party, but I will be heading up from Tucson. What's the start-run time for this?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Start time is noon


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> I have some stuff as well, I have PPI art series A600 and A200 white, real nice shape, and I may part with my black A100 and A200, I know I also have a1 black and 1 white PAR225, along with some newer Soundstream amps. I will try to make a complete list later this evening or tomorrow...


trades? I am in need of 2 new four channels and pair of mids bass, here is my list of things I also have for sale / trade

plus ship
Soundstream X3.71 amp Used amp 
Soundstream X3.71 amp BNIB amp 
4 17ft runs. Of 1/0 Welding cable,
Cavalier 2.2L EA H/O alt 
2003 model motor RE xxx reconed to D2, 12 spoke basket 
Exact 12s pair


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

That sub box I posted upthread is still available (free). Hoping I can unload it on somebody...


Got this stuff or sale... Willing to make a cash & carry smokin' deal at the GTG.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/137452-arc-amps-ks900-6-ks1200-1-a.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/137339-cache-audio-coe8-audiocontrol-lc8i-clone.html

Also have a small assortment of install accessories... LOC's, bass knobs, speaker gasket tape, used 4 & 8a amp wiring, etc. Basically, just buy me a water from the food truck and whatever needed is yours.

If there's something you want to see, PM me and I will bring it. I am not hauling a bunch of gear to this thing and back.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

turn this meet n greet into swap meet louie. **** yea.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BlackCSVT said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but I will be heading up from Tucson. What's the start-run time for this?


Hey, you are never late to this party, as you will find out.  We look forward to seeing you. Bring some friends.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I might bring my pair of original Illusion Audio Luccent 6.5s


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

nice! 


HondAudio said:


> I might bring my pair of original Illusion Audio Luccent 6.5s


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Sorry Guy's - I cant make it - Have FUN !


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> Sorry Guy's - I cant make it - Have FUN !


Hey Mark, sorry to hear you can't make it. I was looking forward to seeing you. Maybe next time.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

One more from socal. JT leave the lights on. 
John


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

jon w. said:


> to all my friends in the phoenix area,
> 
> the magic bus is detailed, packed, and ready for the road trip. i'm really looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones.
> 
> ...



I cannot wait to see you again Jon!
ANT


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

It'd be cool if people who are bringing a vehicle to demo would post it, so we can associate it with a screen name on here. I'll be there with my black '06 Tundra.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be in my bucket 2004 Scion XB 

istundra, remember when you asked what was in it for me to host in so cal? a huge part is because i'm an enthusiast just like all of us. so, here i am, 360 miles from home to come check you guys out.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Per my sig, I'll be in a silver '03 4Runner


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be a spectator for this one, my truck is still being painted, so I haven't been able to work on the system  list of equipment for sale coming up ( if I don't fall asleep after dinner ) lol


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last minute, but I'm in  Not a finished build, but close!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'll be in my bucket 2004 Scion XB
> 
> istundra, remember when you asked what was in it for me to host in so cal? a huge part is because i'm an enthusiast just like all of us. so, here i am, 360 miles from home to come check you guys out.


JT, thanks for coming, I'll be sure to stop by and intro myself


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> It'd be cool if people who are bringing a vehicle to demo would post it, so we can associate it with a screen name on here. I'll be there with my black '06 Tundra.


I will be there and willing to demo with my grey HHR. It is not finished but it is coming along. This is my first sq type build and I could certainly use some tips pointers to help me continue on. 

I just installed the Pioneer deh-80prs hu so for those that might be considering this unit you can play around with it if you would like.


Robert


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, here is a list of stuff I have floating around... If there is any interest I will bring it with me. I don't want to drag it out there for no reason  some of this is entry level stuff, some is good, some new, some old...lol

Soundstream Rubicon RUB1.400 used for 1 week
Soundstream Rubicon RUB4.500 used for 1 week
PPI A300 white very clean
PPI A600 white very clean
Monitor 1 MK2.70 I have 3 of these, very very clean
Rockford Prime R600.5 almost new, got this one in a trade
PPI PAR225 black, good condition
PPI PAR225 white, good condition
PPI FRX322 white, good condition
Directed 6500 EQ/X-Over, good condition

CDT 12" lightly used
2 MB Quart shallow 10" used, good condition
2 Niche Audio shallow 10" new in the box
Directed 502dc 5.25 coax new in the box
JL Audio TR525 CXi 5.25 coax, new in the box
Focal Xpert T1X tweeters, new in the box (had these for about 10 years)

Kenwood KDC-BT652U new in the box

I have a bunch of old school Tiff dist blocks, batt terminals, fuses, fuse blocks, etc....


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Ok, here is a list of stuff I have floating around... If there is any interest I will bring it with me. I don't want to drag it out there for no reason  some of this is entry level stuff, some is good, some new, some old...lol
> 
> Soundstream Rubicon RUB1.400 used for 1 week
> Soundstream Rubicon RUB4.500 used for 1 week
> ...


wanna trade? I need two 4 channels, mids, tweets. I got two 6400watt mono blocks and welding cable.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'll be in my bucket 2004 Scion XB
> 
> istundra, remember when you asked what was in it for me to host in so cal? a huge part is because i'm an enthusiast just like all of us. so, here i am, 360 miles from home to come check you guys out.


You're bringing it? The one with the 8" Hybrid midbasses in the kickpanels?

http://www.pixagen.com/storage/b3s/faces/****yea.jpg


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

11 4runner gray


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> wanna trade? I need two 4 channels, mids, tweets. I got two 6400watt mono blocks and welding cable.


I'm pretty set on equipment now....the only 4ch is the Sounstream Rubi4.500. If you are interested I will make a sweet sweet deal


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

anyone want to meet up for breakfast?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> anyone want to meet up for breakfast?


nom nom, I would but I gotta go look at some wedding stuff before I head up


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> wanna trade? I need two 4 channels, mids, tweets. I got two 6400watt mono blocks and welding cable.


How about trading me some of your labor? 

I do have a Pioneer component set, they are supposed to be pretty good....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> You're bringing it? The one with the 8" Hybrid midbasses in the kickpanels?


yeah, that one. 



DIYMA said:


> anyone want to meet up for breakfast?


just had some hotel breakfast, too bad i wasn't paying attention earlier.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be bringing an assortment of Tsunami and Stinger Expert interconnects, noise reduction devices, a Navone Engineering line driver and a pair of ADS 344/is 3" midranges for purchase by interested parties.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurking from afar, I wish I was in PHX today..... and would have been in line for a CD or 2 

Too many work/home considerations this time. Have a great time all!


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> I might bring my pair of original Illusion Audio Luccent 6.5s


If these come with you to the GTG today, please find me


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I just woke up lol...gonna change the oil in the car and then I'll be headed up in my beater.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pics so i can see what i am missing!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> pics so i can see what i am missing!


I will get some for sure.... I owe you.... My wiring was inspired by one of your installs...lol


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for putting this together, it was great to put some face with names! Some real nice sounding systems as well. Maybe I will have something to show next time! Thanks again to everybody that helped put this together.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Thanks for putting this together, it was great to put some face with names! Some real nice sounding systems as well. Maybe I will have something to show next time! Thanks again to everybody that helped put this together.


The meet was very nice. Thank you all.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I had an awesome time meeting everyone. It was worth the long drive. 

Thanks to Buzzman for organizing the meet. 

Thanks to Ant for the cool raffle prizes. I won some wire and tools! 

The food truck was delicious. 

I'd probably make the next one, schedule permitting, and try to bring even more from So.Cal. with me.

Here's some random pics I took...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

Good times! 
Thank you Buzzman for getting everyone together for this, and thanks JSC Motorcars for letting us take over the parking lot, and some. I look forward to the next one!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

What a great time!! Thanks to everyone who attended, especially those who drove across state lines to join us - Jon W, JT, John. Much thanks to ISTundra for helping put thiis together and for the awesome compilation CD, to ANT for the cool giveaway products and to JSC Motorcars and Epic Audio Solutions for being such great hosts. I sense SQ fever building in the Valley of the Sun am already looking forward to the next event.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, big thanks to istundra for the great demo cd. I'll be listening to it on my way home!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

The meet was very fun. It was nice to meet more audioaholics and say hi to those I was lucky enough to meet at the last event . 

vv Inspiration vv


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

07azhhr said:


> The meet was very fun. It was nice to meet more audioaholics and say hi to those I was lucky enough to meet at the last event .
> 
> vv Inspiration vv


It was nice chatting with you, I think you are off to a great start with your ride!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I am sorry I had to leave so soon guys. 
I really wish I could have stayed longer. And John, I am sorry I missed you on my way out. I realized after I pulled away that I did not say goodbye.

ANT


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, Casey, John W., and Don all at one meet? Maybe I will try to make it out there one of these days!


----------



## anejo99 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone, epseically Don for organizing it and Rich for hosting. Jon your 'bus' is incredible, it was a pleasure to listen to it. Indeed there were many fine sounding vehicles. My son and I had a great time and look forward to the next one.
Pat


----------



## BEERAD (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great meet! I heard some very impressive setups. Thanks to those that gave my system a listen and provided much needed feedback.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> How about trading me some of your labor?
> 
> I do have a Pioneer component set, they are supposed to be pretty good....


hmmm. Hit me up, we can talk. my number is in your inbox.



Buzzman said:


> I will be bringing an assortment of Tsunami and Stinger Expert interconnects, noise reduction devices, a Navone Engineering line driver and a pair of ADS 344/is 3" midranges for purchase by interested parties.


 Buzzman, I will be contacting you about some product info for a friend on those PHASS and ADS.



BEERAD said:


> Thanks for the great meet! I heard some very impressive setups. Thanks to those that gave my system a listen and provided much needed feedback.


I have to agree 100%. Very impressive setups indeed. Buzzman, I really apprieciate your critique. I think I fixed that issue. We need another meet very soon. I believe some other guys may be joining on this next go around.

Folks, I am normally very bad with recalling names and faces, so, I would like to be able to call upon fellow members if these meets and hang out / mess with our cars. Having feedback and hobby enthusist is always a good thing. 

Thanks to the organizers and shop host for their hosiptality. It was greatly enjoyed and apprieciated. CHEERS


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BEERAD said:


> Thanks for the great meet! I heard some very impressive setups. Thanks to those that gave my system a listen and provided much needed feedback.


Brad, thanks for coming and for bringing little Dylan, my new buddy. What a Dad, exposing your son to SQ at the age of 2. And, the little guy held out longer than most of the adults. :laugh:



The real Subzero said:


> . . . Buzzman, I will be contacting you about some product info for a friend on those PHASS and ADS.


Brian I will look forward to that. 



The real Subzero said:


> . . . Buzzman, I really apprieciate your critique. I think I fixed that issue. We need another meet very soon.


I am glad I was able to help. I will be starting a new thread soon regarding the next meet. Jon W and I discussed some cool ideas to make the next one more “interactive.”



SouthSyde said:


> Wow, Casey, John W., and Don all at one meet? Maybe I will try to make it out there one of these days!


Chad, we would love to have you out this way. I will be working on Steve to pay a visit as well.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Some more pics from the meet, courtesy of Jon W.:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Chad, we would love to have you out this way. I will be working on Steve to pay a visit as well.[/QUOTE]

You know I want to, cant wait to hear the new latest and and greatest rendition of the Benz, with the 8s in the doors and wider tweeters..  Im sure Ill love it tho. 

Do you guys ever set up competitions?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> . . . You know I want to, cant wait to hear the new latest and and greatest rendition of the Benz, with the 8s in the doors and wider tweeters..  Im sure Ill love it tho.
> 
> Do you guys ever set up competitions?


Hey Chad, I am very pleased with the current set-up in Da Benz and can't wait for you to get a listen. There is a resurgent MECA presence in the Phoenix area, but I haven't met the new organizer. Hopefully, you can make it out this way for our next meet. You have a place to stay so don't worry about a hotel.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Chad, I am very pleased with the current set-up in Da Benz and can't wait for you to get a listen. There is a resurgent MECA presence in the Phoenix area, but I haven't met the new organizer. Hopefully, you can make it out this way for our next meet. You have a place to stay so don't worry about a hotel.


Seems like the only SQ competitions are MECA....


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Btw, the Benz sounds great!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Southern Fried Chicken and Catfish? Dang, I missed out...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Chad, I am very pleased with the current set-up in Da Benz and can't wait for you to get a listen. There is a resurgent MECA presence in the Phoenix area, but I haven't met the new organizer. Hopefully, you can make it out this way for our next meet. You have a place to stay so don't worry about a hotel.


Will keep that in mind my friend!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

All you guys interested in MECA... 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/11-17-12AZ.jpg 

November 17th, check flyer for details...


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I will have to check it out


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I highly recomend all that can, do attend. you will be surprised. SQ scene in MECA is big.


----------

